# Live from Jones Lake



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just landed this beauty. Wind is about 15 .... water color is yahoo chocolate pop color. But what the heck them reds are right at home. Caught on my all time favorite mr reliable chartreuse shrimp


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Waiting for me at home


----------

